# Zeilenumbruch bei <textarea>



## Nabi (13. Juni 2006)

Hi , 
Mit meinem Editor Browser-Fenster kann ich in der Textarea eines Formulars keine Zeilenumbrüche mit dem "enter"
Taste schaffen . 
Aber es geht mit localhost & IE , ob das mit HTML oder die Einstellungen des
Editors zu tun hat weiss ich nicht. 
Hat jemand eine ahnung wie man das Problem lösen kann? .
Danke in Voraus.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Formular Daten</title>
</head>
<body>
<form method="post" action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>">
<p>Name:
<input type="text" name="Name" size="20"></p>
<p>Vorname:<input type="text" name="Vorname" size="20"></p>
<p>Adresse:<input type="text" name="Adresse" size="20"></p>
<p>PLZ:<input type="text" name="PLZ" size="20"></p>
Ihre Nachricht:<div><textarea name="Text" COLS="25" ROWS="5" size="500"></textarea>
</div>
<p><input type="submit" name="submit" value="submit"></p>
</form>
<?php
if (isset($_POST['submit'])){
$x=0;
$ziel="speicher.txt";
$daten=fopen($ziel,"w-");
foreach ($_POST as $element){
$x++;
if ($x<5){$element=$element."\r\n";};
fputs($daten,$element,500);
};
};
?>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Gumbo (13. Juni 2006)

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Oder was funktioniert nicht so wie du es dir vorstellst?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2006)

Nabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es geht mit localhost & IE


Und unter welchen Bedingungen geht es nicht?


----------



## Nabi (13. Juni 2006)

Im Formular ist ein Textarea , Wo Texte geschrieben werden Sollen & mit hilfe 
die EINGABE Taste soll zur Nächste Zeile gesprungen werden, Das geht Nicht .

Das funktioniert richtig Nur wenn das PHP-Dokument(Formular) im INTERNET-EXPLORER geladen werden und Nicht durch das Fenster des Editors.


----------



## Gumbo (13. Juni 2006)

Das heißt, wenn innerhalb des Eingabefelds die Eingabetaste gedrückt wird, springt die Schreibmarke nicht in die nächste Zeile? Oder klappt nur bei der anschließenden Speicherung der Werte etwas nicht?


----------



## Nabi (13. Juni 2006)

> Das heißt, wenn innerhalb des Eingabefelds die Eingabetaste gedrückt wird, springt die Schreibmarke nicht in die nächste Zeile?


ja, das ist was genau passiert.


----------



## Gumbo (13. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß nicht warum du es gemacht hat, aber zwischendurch hast du statt einfachen Leerzeichen geschützte Leerzeichen gesetzt. Daher werden einige HTML-Auszeichnungen nicht richtig interpretiert.


----------



## Nabi (13. Juni 2006)

Meinst du das "\r\n" ? weil bei mir wurde "\n" nicht als zeilenende/umbruch  angenommen
und schafft keine umbrüche , Ich wollte mit "\r\n" umbrüche machen und damit die Daten
in speicher.txt besser aussehen lassen.


----------

